# 10 gallon reef build



## :P (May 30, 2011)

I am starting a 10 gallon reef tank. I have about 5 pounds of live rock, and about 12 pounds of live sand. I'm running A aquaclear 20, and single bright Marineland LEDs. I have plans for making a sump/refugium.


I really want to be able to have almost all 10 gallon appropriate corals in my tank. What lighting do I need? Protein skimmer? power head? What type of macro algae should i use?


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Sorry how do you upload pictures corectly?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

have you uploaded them to the site


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

all i can see is the same red x in your gallery


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

No to your first question


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Diatons!


----------



## acanlover (Aug 2, 2011)

i can't see any of your pics. try using photo bucket


----------



## acanlover (Aug 2, 2011)

i thought it was diato*m*s


:P said:


> Diato*n*s!


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol post pictues then we can help answer your questions


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

No you don't need anything but live rock, sand, power head(s) and HOB.
protien skimmer, sump not needed.
Here is a fantastic link....
The Nano Reef: a Step by Step Guide
My first one was cycled within a week


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Sorry for not replying! I've got pictures!


I uploaded them to aa but how do i get them on this thread?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I use photobucket and copy n paste the pic link


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)




----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)




----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)




----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Lter this week im thinking of getting a par38 led reef bulb. Is one enough?


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if one is enough for your 10gl.
You should be shootin for 2 1/2 watts per gl. and it should be evenly distributed.
The single par may be to focal....


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

You may wanna shoot for more LR...
Min. of 1.5lbs per gallon or more, even if the corals you get are LR you have the nessisarry bio filtration and a good foundation.
Here is my newest 10gl


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Dont worry i will be getting 8 more pounds


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Got 1 par38 bulb 1 nano koralia and 8 ponds of rock in the mail today!


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Got a clown fish and a bubble tip anemone


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

DocPoppi said:


> You may wanna shoot for more LR...
> Min. of 1.5lbs per gallon or more, even if the corals you get are LR you have the nessisarry bio filtration and a good foundation.
> Here is my newest 10gl


Doc,
I like your scape. Do those hermits bother your feather duster tubes? The owner at my LFS said hermits sometimes like to pick at the worms and if you're not careful will eat them. Have you had any problems like that?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry but off the top of my head I can't remember the type of crabs that tend to do that, but most all hermits are fine. They just go where they please and clean.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

How many gallons of water should be changed out a week on a 10g?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I do 2, every 10 days


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

With the 2 gallon water changes, is it enough to drop the salt level and have to mix up a small batch everytime? I only ask because the LFS says that if the water change is less than 20% I shouldn't have to, each time. This will be my first salt water tank and I've read both good and bad things about starting a 10g. But I've got more than enough time each and everyday to take care of and look after the tank. So I figured I'd be just fine.

I have the tank, 10lbs of live sand, HOB filter doing 200GPH, powerhead pushing 158gph, 100w digital heater and I'm ordering a 20" T5 light after I set everything up to be able to house some nano corals. Looking to get the live rock (10lbs) and RO water on Tuesday. Should be interesting to get this one going.


----------

